# J Lo = Wonder Woman?!



## your father is (Jun 30, 2004)

If she gets her way (source).



> Jennifer Lopez has revealed that she would love to star in a big screen version of Wonder Woman.
> 
> Lopez explained that she was a massive fan of the cult 70s television show, which starred Linda Carter.
> 
> She said: "The outfit would be crazy. You know, the hockey boots and little bikini."




  Some seriously disturbing things happening at Warner Brothers...


----------



## KenM (Jun 30, 2004)

Besides the fact that J Lo can't act, IMO she is not busty enough to play the character.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 30, 2004)

J. Lo as Wonder Woman?

What's next?  Ben Affleck as Daredev... Oh, wait.  Never mind.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 30, 2004)

Heh. It could be worse: Anna Nicole Smith.

(Trust me, busty isn't everything, especially acting, except _play-acting._)

Personally, the only two maybe three actress can vy for the Diana Prince/Princess Diana role are Catherine Zeta-Jones and Sandra Bullock. Throw in Jennifer Aniston because she obviously have Greek lineage.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2004)

And they wonder why movies flop.    

This is a problem with Hollywood, they think who is hot relates to talent.  J.Lo is not hot anymore and she lost her talent (diva on set).  

As to the busty issue...WW is all about cleavage and while I say it is sexist, WW is all about cleavage!   Brooke Burke (not too much talent) or Eve Mendes (lot of talent)


----------



## Bill Muench (Jun 30, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Heh. It could be worse: Anna Nicole Smith.
> 
> (Trust me, busty isn't everything, especially acting, except _play-acting._)
> 
> Personally, the only two maybe three actress can vy for the Diana Prince/Princess Diana role are Catherine Zeta-Jones and Sandra Bullock. Throw in Jennifer Aniston because she obviously have Greek lineage.



 What, no Jennifer Connelly? Talk about a dead ringer...


----------



## Henry (Jun 30, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Besides the fact that J Lo can't act, IMO she is not busty enough to play the character.




Actually, she used to be able to act: The Cell 

Pretty good movie, and she did a good job. But for some reason, when she hit her biggest popularity in the late 90's and after she hooked up with Affleck, she just seemed to... quit, for lack of a better word. It's called resting on your laurels, and she didn't have that many to speak of (between a few #1 songs, and a couple of hit movies). While I've been sick of the coverage of her, enough to make me get sick of seeing her at all, she used to be quite talented and promising.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with Bill Muench.

Jennifer Connelly is the best fit (barring a newcomer, like what happened with Christopher Reeve). Has the face, the body and the acting chops to do it.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/Pozas/Pictures/Superheroes/ww_connelly.jpg

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000124/


----------



## buzzard (Jun 30, 2004)

The problem with Connelly is that everyone is thinking of the Rocketeer era Connelly, not the thin-like-a-waif Connelly that we saw in Hulk. IMHO Wonder Woman cannot be scrawny. Connelly is now scrawny. 

buzzard


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Actually, she used to be able to act: The Cell
> 
> Pretty good movie, and she did a good job. But for some reason, when she hit her biggest popularity in the late 90's and after she hooked up with Affleck, she just seemed to... quit, for lack of a better word. It's called resting on your laurels, and she didn't have that many to speak of (between a few #1 songs, and a couple of hit movies). While I've been sick of the coverage of her, enough to make me get sick of seeing her at all, she used to be quite talented and promising.




Diva on set - she got caught on ego and hype.


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2004)

You're all missing the perfect choice: _Gilmore Girls_' Lauren Graham. She's statuesque, brunette, blue-eyed, in fantastic shape, and any shortage in the bustiness department can be compensated for; dead rigner. Not to mention, she's a phenomenal actress.

As for J-Lo, I predict that such a project will never happen. Heck, I'm praying that such a project will never happen.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually I seem to recall Charisma Carpenter (Cordelia from Buffy/Angel) being mentioned as a possibility for the role, or wanting it.  I think she could be good.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 30, 2004)

I read the title alone and wanted to cry.... Let Wonder Woman die a quiet death before J-Lo plays her, please! (sorry, but after the first few things she did I am not a fan of hers at all)

Jennifer Connelly is a great actress, diverse, and has the look. The outfit may need adjusting, but it wouldn't be the first time make-up and props had extra work. Also, she does not have to be Dolly Parton (sorry originally from TN so that is who comes to mind first) and she does have a figure, so yep I'd pick Jennifer.

Though lots of movie history has been made with a non-blockbuster actor/actress, so it may work best for them to start fresh without people looking back at the previous career of someone.


----------



## Bill Muench (Jun 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> The problem with Connelly is that everyone is thinking of the Rocketeer era Connelly, not the thin-like-a-waif Connelly that we saw in Hulk. IMHO Wonder Woman cannot be scrawny. Connelly is now scrawny.
> 
> buzzard



 Since then she appears to have put back on some weight, thankfully. She was starting to look really unhealthy. In _House of Sand and Fog_ she looked a lot healthier.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 30, 2004)

OK, if she's gotten away from the starvation look, then she woould be good for the part. 

buzzard


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 30, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly or Eva Mendes would be great! Imagine all of the adolescent boy fantasies...Just like we all had about Linda Carter (except I was, I think, 6 or 7, I _still_ had fantasies).


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 30, 2004)

Eva Mendes would be a good Wonder Woman; she's got the face and figure for it.  She's also a pretty decent actress.


----------



## Henry (Jun 30, 2004)

If it were up to me (which it isn't of course), I'd cast an unknown in the role. I can't really think of an "A" or "B" list actress that fits it perfectly. 

Jennifer Connelly, maybe. (didn't realize she's my age! She's only 15 days older than me!) But I'd find someone who is lesser known, but has the "Linda Carter Look," because having grown up with it, that's Wonder Woman to me. Has anyone noticed that Depictions of Wonder Woman in "Kingdom come" looked just like Linda Carter?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2004)

I think I would like to see Lacey Chabert in the role too.  Yes, she fell out of site after Lost in Space but in the last couple of years has been in a number of movies, she is a hottie.


----------



## KenM (Jun 30, 2004)

My pick is Lucy Lawless.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's my input:
1. Sandra Bullock:  She deffinitely has the acting ability, but she doesn't have the body.  And this is Wonder Woman we are talking about here, the actor needs cleavage.
2. Catharine Zeta Jones:  A REALLY good choice IMHO.  She has both the talent, and the looks for the role, and I would deffinitely cast her.
3.  Lucy Lawless:  I don't know about the acting, but she could certainly fill the, er, SHOES.....
4.  Monica Lewinsky:  She looks the part, but......Scary.
5.  Yasmin Bleeth:  Perfect for the role if Wonder Woman was a crack whore.

I weep for the future.


----------



## Mort (Jun 30, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> My pick is Lucy Lawless.




While she would be perfect for it, I don't think it would work - she's already too linked with an altogether different yet similar type of role. It would be like Ian McKellon (sp?) playing Dumbledore.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 30, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think I would like to see Lacey Chabert in the role too.  Yes, she fell out of site after Lost in Space but in the last couple of years has been in a number of movies, she is a hottie.



I believe the latest was in _Meangirls_ with Lindsey Lohan.

As for Sandra Bullock, she wowed me in _Miss Congeniality._ In fact, she was in the running for that Diana Prince role two years ago, or so I hear from various genre news sources.

Jennifer Conelly? Well, she WAS voluptuous, as mentioned earlier regarding the _Rocketeer_ film. I'd give her a shot if she's willing to lose the waif.

Eva Mendes? Don't see it as Diana Prince.

Lucy Lawless? I'd rather cast her as _WW's_ nemesis.

Charisma Carpenter? I'd see her as _Wonder Girl_ (or in my re-imagination, Diana Prince's rival Artemis).

Still, no one can come close Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## Mort (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll second (or third) Catherine Zeta Jones. 
Though I will go against the crowd and say that Jennifer Lopez, with a good script may actually be good for the role.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2004)

another chioce Jennifer Esposito!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 30, 2004)

Mmm, nope. But I see her as _DC's_ Huntress, if she dyed her hair.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 1, 2004)

One of their earlier choice for WW was Chyna, think about that?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 1, 2004)

First, I'd lose the Diana Prince secret ID. The movie HAD to be based off George Perez' WW relaunch of 1987.

Many have mentioned that filling the ... er... "eagle" was a pre-req for the job. Well, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Lucy Lawless don't come close to filling that. I remember seeing a photoshoot with Lucy (in her Xena outfit) and that Seven of Nine chick from Star Trek (in her usual tight uniform). Lucy knocks her metal breastplate and says "This is the only way I can compete!"

Eva Mendez could be good.

Of course, Lynda Carter could play Queen Hypolitta nicely!


----------



## Setanta (Jul 1, 2004)

I also think Catherine Zeta-Jones and Jennifer Conelly would make fine choices, and J-Lo would be a horrible choice.

Someone else that I think could pull it off that hasn't been mentioned yet is Jessica Biel. She's not a great actress, but she's not bad, and she easily be made to look the part.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Setanta said:
			
		

> I also think Catherine Zeta-Jones and Jennifer Conelly would make fine choices, and J-Lo would be a horrible choice.
> 
> Someone else that I think could pull it off that hasn't been mentioned yet is Jessica Biel. She's not a great actress, but she's not bad, and she easily be made to look the part.




I'll reserve judgement on that until after I see Blade: Trinity.  Seventh Heaven and Summer Catch aren't all that flattering for her so far.  But she just doesn't have the feel for the role IMHO.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jul 1, 2004)

Interesting, 

J Lo as WW would not be my 1st or 100th choice, but then again, that's my opinion. If they wanted it to be as successful as Cat Woman, I say go for it.   

Catherine Zeta-Jones-Douglas is just a bit to exotic for the part (even though I only date exotic women). 

Now Jennifer Conelly could pull it off, but I would be concerned on how well she could pull of the bad-a$$ role when needed.  

Here's a couple of actresses who I think "might" be able to pull off the roll.

Monica Belluci
Denise Richards
Catherine Bell

In that order.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd go for Jessica Alba.  

Or Rosanne.


----------



## Felix (Jul 1, 2004)

Oooh, Bass Puppet hit the nail on the head with Monica Belluci... she was wicked cool in Brotherhood of the Wolf, and could take the WW character interesting places with that natural vicious woman-angst that she does so well.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jul 2, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> Oooh, Bass Puppet hit the nail on the head with Monica Belluci... she was wicked cool in Brotherhood of the Wolf, and could take the WW character interesting places with that natural vicious woman-angst that she does so well.




Yeah, she was amazing in Brotherhood of the Wolf (great movie). She's one of my favorite actresses.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 2, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Interesting,
> 
> Catherine Zeta-Jones-Douglas is just a bit to exotic for the part (even though I only date exotic women).



Well, I know she's a Greek-Welsh mix, but too exotic for a Greek?




			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Now Jennifer Conelly could pull it off, but I would be concerned on how well she could pull of the bad-a$$ role when needed.



Yes, she can do it, despite the All-American Girl look, but she needs to bulk up. She's too thin.




			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Monica Belluci



Meh.




			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Denise Richards



Meh.




			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> Catherine Bell



Hmm!




			
				Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> In that order.



If in order of ascension, meaning last being the best, then yes. But I doubt you mean that.


----------



## Krieg (Jul 2, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Or Rosanne.



Barr?


----------



## Richards (Jul 2, 2004)

While I admit that it's important that the character Wonder Woman fills out her cleavage fully, I really don't think it's all that important that the actress in the role has the "natural" cleavage to do so.  I remember seeing Lynda Carter on a "Circus of the Stars" TV show (or "Olympics of the Stars," or something like that) once while her "Wonder Woman" show was still in its original run.  She was in a swimming competition, and I was amazed at how much, uh, smaller she was in real life.  The cleavage can be faked easily enough, and naturally-looking enough, that I don't think it needs to be the primary consideration for which actress gets the part.

Pick an actress with some decent acting ability and a reasonable likeness to how Diana Prince looks in the comics (and whose face is reasonably close to Lynda Carter's, because let's face it, she's the yardstick by which many people will be measuring the newcomer to the role), and then worry about a decent script.

Johnathan


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 2, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> My pick is Lucy Lawless.




hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....*the flying  circle follows*


----------



## Berandor (Jul 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Pick an actress with some decent acting ability (...), and then worry about a decent script.
> 
> Johnathan



Uh, I'm sorry, but that's not how Hollywood works.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

your father is said:
			
		

> If she gets her way (source).



I don't think your source is very reliable, seeing that the name of the 70s Wonder Woman was L_y_nda Carter.


----------



## Richards (Jul 2, 2004)

Originally posted by Berandor:







> Uh, I'm sorry, but that's not how Hollywood works.



Sad, but true.

Johnathan


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jul 3, 2004)

*a*



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I know she's a Greek-Welsh mix, but too exotic for a Greek?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry you didn't approve, I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Bill Scott (Jul 3, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I think I would like to see Lacey Chabert in the role too.  Yes, she fell out of site after Lost in Space but in the last couple of years has been in a number of movies, she is a hottie.




Although I think she's hot, she's way to young and short for the part. It's possible she can play a younger Diana or a background amazon

As for Jennifer Conley being WW, I don't see it. It seems that the general thought in this discussion is that the WW has to have big breasts or look like Lynda Carter did in the series. I disagree on the first point. A great looking WW would have to have a swimmers body. In other words, she would have to be lean and muscular   

Personally, here is my top five list of who I would like to see play Wonder Woman;

1, Kate Beckingdale. She has the look and the accent that would be required

2, Asia Argento. She played the russian love interest in XXX. I picked her for the same reason I picked KB 

3, Katherine Zeta-Jones. Although she's not the same lady that she use to be, before Micheal Douglas, I think she can pull the role off with a lot of work  

4, Rebeka Romjin-Stamos. I know a lot of you may scoff at this one, but she is very fit and looked as well as sounded like WW would in Rollerball

5, Eva Mendez. I have never thought of her in the role, until this thread, but she can act and has the look down. The main question is that can she develop a believable accent


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 3, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> Although I think she's hot, she's way to young and short for the part. It's possible she can play a younger Diana or a background amazon



I think she can carry it off...


----------



## Finnanthalas (Jul 3, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> As for Jennifer Conley being WW, I don't see it. It seems that the general thought in this discussion is that the WW has to have big breasts or look like Lynda Carter did in the series. I disagree on the first point. A great looking WW would have to have a swimmers body. In other words, she would have to be lean and muscular.




Um, WW isn't built as a swimmer in the comic book either.  Let's just face it that when Wonder Woman walks out on screen, many will have "Brickhouse" by the Commodores in our heads.  She will need to have an athletic build obviously, but a great porch and a nice back yard can't hurt at all.

With that, I half-heartedly put Liz Vassey, Capt. Liberty of "the Tick", into the fray.  She kinda has the look since her character was a basic parody of WW.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 3, 2004)

Actually, she is rather built as a swimmer.

Check out George Pérez cover for WW #1:







There's a definite difference between WW and, say, Power Girl! 

Kate Beckinsale would also be a good choice for WW.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2004)

When it comes to comic book _WW_ (and _Batman_), George Perez captured my images of them.


----------



## Tharkun (Jul 4, 2004)

Jenifer lopez as wonder woman...yea that wouldn't work.

A tall actress would be needed.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you didn't approve, I'll try harder next time.



Endeavor to Strive. Strive to Endeavor. Have a Good Day.


----------



## Finnanthalas (Jul 4, 2004)

I believe the term we should be looking at is "Statuesque".

After seeing Kate in Van Awfling, I'm not sure she should do anything relating to possible accents.

How about Carla Gugino?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 4, 2004)

Ms. Gugino is not tall at all, and imho, doesn't have that "greek amazon" vibe. She might work as Huntress (being of italian descent and all).

Lynda Carter said in an interview that the fact that she had long legs made people think she was taller than she actually was (she is somewhere around 5'8", but people thought she was 6'0").

Were she younger, I'd consider Kristin Scott Thomas (The English Patient), for her regal bearing. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000218/

But my fave is still Jennifer Connelly (she can be the pillar of support, like in Beautiful Mind, and can do intense, like in Requiem for a Dream). And get Kristin Scott Thomas to be Hippolyta (or at least Diana Trevor). Oh, and John Schneider (Smallville) would be quite cool as Steve Trevor!


----------



## Aries_Omega (Jul 4, 2004)

*Alterations*

One thing you also have to take into account with a live WW movie is the costumes. I don't think that they can make the outfit and make it an action movie. She's gonna have to be able to move a bit and one wrong camera angle and she showing the goody basket off if you catch my drift.

An altered costume I think would be fine as long as the spirit of the character is still there such as weith Electra in Daredevil. You all scoff at the movie but I actually kinda liked it. They changed the costume drasticly but the feel of Electra was there. Another example that was a much lesser alteration was Spiderman...with the of no web slingers....which I kinda liked the idea of web spinning being an inborn power. Who goes out there and builds a wrist bracer that shoots out goo anyhow?

As in the Electra example at times it is needed other times it should be as in the upcoming Iron Fist movie (Iron Fist on IMDB ). The costume from what I read and seen does not have the HUGE collar that doubles as a fin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has a very Chineese/Tibetan flavor. Also Power Man is more modern looking instead of a 70' Black Power reject. 

In some movies an alteration would NEVER work as in The Hulk. In that movie they made him literally an ogre in size. That is one reason why I think that it put people off to the movie. Most of us remember a guy who is really muscular, green and human sized.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 4, 2004)

Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> In some movies an alteration would NEVER work as in The Hulk. In that movie they made him literally an ogre in size. That is one reason why I think that it put people off to the movie. Most of us remember a guy who is really muscular, green and human sized.




Except, the human-sized Hulk is an alteration for the TV series.  In the comics, he's frequently depicted as ogre-sized.  The Official Handbook of the Marvel Universe puts him at about 7 feet tall, weighing in at over _half a ton_.  That sure ain't human-sized.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2004)

Angie Everhart


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2004)

Everhart...
Zeta-Jones...

Uh-uh. Still like Zeta.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 5, 2004)

There was another Wonder Woman, pre Linda Carter in fact. Hardly worth mentioning as Kathy Lee Crosby didn't look much like the character and the outfit was way different. At least Ricardo Montalban was her villain. But few people would remember John Rhys-Davies as the original Kingpin and yes, he faced off against Daredevil too.

Back to the topic, what about Angelina Jolie? But it might be best if they went with an unknown instead.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Oh, and John Schneider (Smallville)...




Hey!  Stick with the thread's theme of 70s TV shows, please.

You mean John Schneider (_The Dukes of Hazzard_), yes?



-Hyp.


----------



## Bill Scott (Jul 5, 2004)

Angelina Jolie as Wonder Woman? That could work with the right director



			
				Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> One thing you also have to take into account with a live WW movie is the costumes. I don't think that they can make the outfit and make it an action movie. She's gonna have to be able to move a bit and one wrong camera angle and she showing the goody basket off if you catch my drift.
> 
> An altered costume I think would be fine as long as the spirit of the character is still there such as weith Electra in Daredevil.




I agree with Aries, as much as the fanboy in me likes the WW 'costume', I don't think that the traditional WW 'costume' would translate well unto the big screen. 

I would like the film version of WW to use something like the costume Dianna used when she lost her WW role to Artemis. If anyone does'nt know what I'm talking about, this costume consisted of what appeared to be black bycycle shorts, a halter top looking thing, and a leather jacket. If I recall correctly, the outfit had stars going up the sides of the legs as well as a couple on the jacket. Rather then being black like in the comics, this outfit could have WW's colors


----------



## Richards (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's one possible way that they could overcome the "popping out of the costume" problem noted in earlier posts and still keep the "traditional" Wonder Woman costume as seen in the comics: in the last couple of Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue TV specials, they've shown otherwise naked models "wearing" swimsuits that were just body paint.  Some of the painting jobs were really fantastic - if you didn't know better, you'd never be able to tell the difference.

Now, I'm not saying this is likely to happen, but it _is_ possible.  The painted-on costumes take several hours to apply, but look at what the actress who played Mystique in the _X-Men_ movies went through each day.  The Wonder Woman actress would have it easy in comparison.

Another advantage: comic book costumes are always skin-tight.  A painted-on costume would be about as "skin-tight" as you could get!  (I imagine the actress would have to wear some actual bikini bottoms as part of the costume, though.)

Just a thought.

Johnathan


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 5, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> I would like the film version of WW to use something like the costume Dianna used when she lost her WW role to Artemis. If anyone does'nt know what I'm talking about, this costume consisted of what appeared to be black bycycle shorts, a halter top looking thing, and a leather jacket. If I recall correctly, the outfit had stars going up the sides of the legs as well as a couple on the jacket. Rather then being black like in the comics, this outfit could have WW's colors



Black bicycle shorts? That's still in fashion?

Meh. So's skort.

Depending on the story. I think I'd like to see her in her native Greek garb searching for her father, an American pilot of Air America (yes, a CIA covert). Only at the end of the movie, she finally ditched her garb for a more American look.

It would be interesting what her tiara would look like.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 5, 2004)

Her costume could only work if taken in the intended spirit, but not in form:

It's the part of her traditional amazon-forged battle armor. It's the breastplate, belly protection and hard-leather greaves and boots. When Diana dons her armor for the first time in Perez' WW, she also has shoulder protection, a greek-styled helmet, leather skirt, a white cloak and a whole array of weapons (two-bladed battleaxe, sword, spear, round shield and the Lasso of Truth).

As much as I like Alex Ross' art, a movie version of the costume couldn't be like his paintings. I'd say take Elektra's movie costume, turn the pants into a swimsuit-sized bottom (but still leather), turn the boots into greaves-and-sandals and change the colors to match the comics (red-gold-blue). Add a metal eagle/ww to the breastplate for additional protection and add the tiara as the crown of the themiscyrian princess.

Oh, and Jennifer Garner could work as WW too, just dye her hair black and add blue contacts.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Oh, and Jennifer Garner could work as WW too, just dye her hair black and add blue contacts.




I didn't think about that but you are 100% right now that I think about it.

Aries


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 5, 2004)

Heck, Jen can play anyone, including the Russian agent _The Black Widow._


----------



## Bill Scott (Jul 6, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Heck, Jen can play anyone, including the Russian agent _The Black Widow._




HELL YEA!!! Although Jen does'nt look the part of WW in my opinion, thats actually one of the adaptions I'm hoping for. Here is my wish list, in order of preference

Dr Strange 
Namor
Black Widow
Silver Sable
Wonder Woman
Green Arrow
AquaMan


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a hard time seeing Jennifer Garner as Doctor Strange.



Zeta-Jones would be great, but she's too old. I mean, yeah, she looks awesome, and she can sure act, but I don't know if she could pull off the moves very convincingly these days.

Monica Bellucci? I'd never thought of her. Um, okay. You could cast her as _Hamlet_ and I'd go see her. Heck, you could cast her as an extra two hundred yards back from the camera (but why would you?) and I'd go. Dunno if Bellucci, again, could pull off the moves. Maybe. Ah, who am I kidding? If the entire movie consisted of one shot of her sitting perfectly still doing nothing, I'd be happy.

Denise Richards? Tell me that's a joke. Denise "If I Stop Concentrating On My Next Line My Face Goes Blank" Richards? Please. She couldn't even be a convincing Bond girl -- how on earth is she going to pull off WW?

Angelina Jolie, Jennifer Connelly -- too short. WW's gotta be "statuesque."

Lucy Lawless -- not bad, but she's just not "wholesome" enough. Maybe. She'd be fun to watch, that's for sure.

What about Famke Janssen? I mean, sure, ZERO cleavage, but she's got that impish charm that would serve the part well. But no, insufficient cleavage. Sorry, Famke.

So I think my first choice is Bellucci. Not sure how tall she is but apparently she wears a size 10 shoe (the internet), so she can't be too wee. Yeah. Bring it on.


----------



## ASH (Jul 7, 2004)

Angelina Jolie, In my opinion, could be the perfect WW.  Jennifer Connelly could play her, but I find that she does not seem forceful enough...
Lucy Lawless, Maybe as the bad girl... but not WW.

Charisma Carpenter... great in tv series's, but I dont see her as WW.

Katheren Zeta-Jones... I dont see it.

I am sure there are more actresses...Hmm...


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie, In my opinion, could be the perfect WW.



IMO, Jolie is far too cruel in her beauty and creepy in demeanor to play WW. maybe if David Lynch was directing...

Did anyone mention Jeri Ryan yet? How about Martine McCutcheon?

My vote is still Lauren Graham...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 8, 2004)

Catherine is not old. She just like older men.

Jeri Ryan? Either villain or _Black Canary._

Lauren Graham? Less Mediterranean.

I'm surprised that cleavage is still one of the main factors. I mean, what's next? Child-bearing waistline? After all, she has to be Greek.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm still backing up Jennifer Connelly as WW. Heck, if Keanu can beef up for Speed and Pitt can beef up for Troy, most surely Jennifer can get all-atheltic for WW.

Of course, if the other Jennifer (Garner) got the role, we could just cast Lena Olin (who plays her mother in Alias) as Hippolyta. They both just dye their hair black and wear blue contacts.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

I also think that Kate Beckinsale would be a good choice.....Or maybe Hollywood will surprise us and cast cast Halle Berry as WW.  I mean it's not like she's played comic book characters before right? .....Oh, wait.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I also think that Kate Beckinsale would be a good choice.....



Ahhh, that's really not that bad of a choice but it doesn't really capture my imagination.



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Or maybe Hollywood will surprise us and cast cast Halle Berry as WW.




If this happens I’m blame you...      Idea's like that should be locked up and never spoken off... :\

To toss a new name out, what about:

Kristin Kreuk  (Lana Lang Smallville)

I'm sure she's not tall enough, as for the cleavage issue that's easily solvable with any woman, but where are you going to find a lady who's about 6'1, can act, and is attractive enough to play the part?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If this happens I’m blame you...      Idea's like that should be locked up and never spoken off... :\
> 
> but where are you going to find a lady who's about 6'1, can act, and is attractive enough to play the part?




Uhhhhh.....Russia?    And as for the she-who-must-not-be-named, well, you can run, but you can't hide........


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Uhhhhh.....Russia?




Good idea, but as much as I love, and adore, that accent I think it will be very out of place in this movie. 




			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> And as for the she-who-must-not-be-named, well, you can run, but you can't hide........



I shall run and I shall hide, but I figure it’s a worthless gesture....  :\


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I shall run and I shall hide, but I figure it’s a worthless gesture....  :\




....BE AFRAID......BE VERY AFRAID......


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jul 8, 2004)

Guys;

Kate Beckinsale is very attractive, but she's teeny. 5'8" and about 115 pounds. 

Catherine Zeta Jones is the same height but does, at least, have almost 15 pounds on her. 

I'm personally less concerned with filling out WW's cup size than I am in finding someone who can play a strong character. Wonder Woman is an comic book icon, and the only female comic character on par with Batman and Superman. 

The character deserves the absolute best work possible.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> I'm personally less concerned with filling out WW's cup size than I am in finding someone who can play a strong character. Wonder Woman is an comic book icon, and the only female comic character on par with Batman and Superman.
> 
> The character deserves the absolute best work possible.




I have to agree. There is a certian persona that WW has. A inner strength that would take a strong actress to pull it off correctly.


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2004)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> The character deserves the absolute best work possible.



Hence my suggestion of Lauren Graham. Brunette, blue-eyed, gorgeous, tall (5'9", only 3" less than Lynda Carter), and one of the best actresses on TV right now.

Yup. I'm a dork.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hence my suggestion of Lauren Graham. Brunette, blue-eyed, gorgeous, tall (5'9", only 3" less than Lynda Carter), and one of the best actresses on TV right now.
> 
> Yup. I'm a dork.










Hell yeah, she looks like she could pull off the look. I dont know what kind of an actress she is but, she has the stance and poise, a little on the thin side, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but one can always bulk up for a movie.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't consider Heather Graham.  She does have the look, I don't watch Gilmore Girls though, so I don't really know how good her acting is.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Its funny, i always imagine Linda Carter as a bit on they hipy side, or a big larger, but she was really thin too.


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lauren* Graham. Heather is that blonde from Austin Powers 2.

LG has serious acting talent. IMO, "Gilmore Girls" is one of the few shows worth watching, and not just for the eye-candy (for both genders; my wife will confirm that the actor who plays Luke is "hot"). As _The Onion_ put it, it's one of the few shows that both Quentin Tarantino and your grandmother can enjoy.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

What channel is it on..?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> *Lauren* Graham. Heather is that blonde from Austin Powers 2.




D'oh!!!  Er, that's who I meant.  

And the show is on the WB.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Its funny, i always imagine Linda Carter as a bit on they hipy side, or a big larger, but she was really thin too.




Actually, WW herself has always been drawn with an agile body, basically what I would call an ideal swimmer’s build, I would be a little worried to see someone bulked up and with veins popping out all over the place.

Oh and I would like to correct myself, WW is only 5’11” 

Profile on DC's website


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would be a little worried to see someone bulked up and with veins popping out all over the place.




Imagine her during PMS.    "I don't think you'll like me when I'm angry...."


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Its funny, i always imagine Linda Carter as a bit on they hipy side, or a big larger, but she was really thin too.



I was what, around 10 years old and barely 4 feet tall, when that show was on the air. So, everything from my youth's POV is large.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> *Lauren* Graham.
> 
> LG has serious acting talent. IMO, "Gilmore Girls" is one of the few shows worth watching, and not just for the eye-candy (for both genders; my wife will confirm that the actor who plays Luke is "hot"). As _The Onion_ put it, it's one of the few shows that both Quentin Tarantino and your grandmother can enjoy.



How is she in _Bad Santa_ (or _Badder Santa_ unrated version DVD)?


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2004)

I haven't seen Bad Santa, but the film's gotten nothing but good reviews, afaik.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2004)

Actually, I just want to know if she's nekkid in the unrated version.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey guys, how about Halle Berry as Wonder Woman?

This is of course, assuming that crack is still a common drug used in Hollywood; I assume it is, because of the Catwoman movie.

Personally, I say Catherine-Zeta Jones.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 10, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, how about Halle Berry as Wonder Woman?



Nope. She is already portraying a DC Comic character, albeit a different spin on it.




			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> This is of course, assuming that crack is still a common drug used in Hollywood; I assume it is, because of the Catwoman movie.



At least 90% of all award-winning movies have at least one person employed in the production that is using drug of some kind.

That includes _Farenheit 9/11._




			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Personally, I say Catherine-Zeta Jones.



Too bad this thread does not have a poll set up. But she's leading.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 10, 2004)

Here are a couple of names for your consideration:

Melina Kanekaredes (y'know, from Providence). Has the greek look, but is a bit short.

Courtney Cox Arquette. Used to be my favorite for Wonder Girl/Troia/Donna Troy. Could she pull off Diana/Wonder Woman?

Morena Baccarin (Firefly/Serenity). Has a sexy, yet dignified look.

And while we're at it, I'd like to suggest Gina Torres (Firefly) for the role of amazon general Phillipus!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 10, 2004)

Of the four, only Morena would give serious competition, but I think she's short as Melina and Courtney.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone said Catherine Bell?  yep, said, good chioce.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, it would definitely launch her movie career, now that Ms. Bell's been on TV for a looong time.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, I got another reason to root for Morena Baccarin!

Just found out she's brazilian! From Rio, no less!

So yay for Morena as Wonder Woman!

And Jennifer Connelly too!

(head starts spinning from Morena and Jennifer in a single image)


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm curious why so many tanned, brown-eyed actresses are being mentioned. Is the current comic WW more ethnically Greek?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, it varies with the artist in question. George Perez and Phil Jimenez draw Diana with wavy black hair, whereas Doug Mahke draws her with straight hair.

As for tan, that's far from being usually done in comics coloring, but I'd say she'd be tanned from all that sun-worshipping and swimming in the nude (she's done it before in the comics...). Alex Ross paints her without a tan, though. He likes the stark black hair in contrast with the pale skin, red lips and blue eyes.

As for brown eyes, that's just a pair of contacts away from blue!

Hey, how's about a hair-dyed-black Rebecca Romjin-no-more-Stamos as WW? She's athletic, tall, statuesque and can act some. Plus she's been in X-Men and Punisher, so she has the comics in-track...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 12, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Heh. It could be worse: Anna Nicole Smith.
> 
> (Trust me, busty isn't everything, especially acting, except _play-acting._)
> 
> Personally, the only two maybe three actress can vy for the Diana Prince/Princess Diana role are Catherine Zeta-Jones and Sandra Bullock. Throw in Jennifer Aniston because she obviously have Greek lineage.





Lucy Lawless is the only choice as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hey, how's about a hair-dyed-black Rebecca Romjin-no-more-Stamos as WW? She's athletic, tall, statuesque and can act some. Plus she's been in X-Men and Punisher, so she has the comics in-track...



This is the second best suggestion I've heard yet. After Lauren Graham, of course.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 12, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hey, how's about a hair-dyed-black Rebecca Romjin-no-more-Stamos as WW? She's athletic, tall, statuesque and can act some. Plus she's been in X-Men and Punisher, so she has the comics in-track...



Good career move on _The X-Men._ Bad career move on _The Punisher._

Let me guess. You want the bustier top painted on her, huh?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 12, 2004)

You say it like it's a bad thing... 

And while we're in the casting business, how's about:

Nathan Fillion (Mal in Firefly): Green Lantern/Hal Jordan
Mathew Perry (Chandler in Friends): Blue Beetle/Ted Kord
Matt LeBlanc (Joey in Friends): Booster Gold/Michael Carter (blonde dye)
That guy that played Eddie in Keen Eddie: Flash/Barry Allen


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 13, 2004)

Personally, I'd like Goran Visnjic (_ER_ "Dr. Luka Kovac") to be _Tony Stark/Iron Man._ BTW, you'll be seeing him in Jennifer Garner's _Elektra_ film. And one more thing, on Sci-Fi Wire he admitted that he is a science fiction fan and considers _Stargate SG-1_ as one of his favorite show to watch.

Hey, Richard Dean Anderson! Hint! Hint!


----------

